# quotes?



## Tentacle Toast

....we should get a "quotes" thread going to accentuate the picture & word association threads. I'll start:

"Statistics are like a lamppost to a drunkard; used more for support than illumination."
-unknown


----------



## NightKnight

A goal is a dream with a deadline - Napoleon Hill


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"light seeking light doth light but light beguil."
-Shakespeare


----------



## Btoon84

We live in a society exquisitely dependent on science and technology, in which hardly anyone knows anything about science and technology.
-Carl De'man Sagan


----------



## All Buns Glazing

"It's just a regular Google kind of thing" - said to me by client at work when asked what kind of computer he had.


----------



## Bruno529

"I think all right thinking people in this country are sick and tired of being told that ordinary decent people are fed up in this country with being sick and tired. I'm certainly not! And I'm sick and tired of being told that I am."--Monty Python


----------



## tnflipper52

We have a system that increasingly taxes work and subsidizes nonwork.

Milton Friedman


----------



## LVO

The most terrifying words in the English language are: I'm from the government and I'm here to help.

Ronald Reagan


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"The road of excess leads to the palace of wisdom."
-William Blake


----------



## Flatband

"Uncommon valor was a common virtue" Admiral Nimitz comments on the Marines at the end of the battle of Iwo Jima. Note: More Medals of Honor ( in fact,more medals of any type ) were awarded at that battle then any other battle in WW2.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"The fool thinks himself a wise man, while the wise man knows himself a fool."

-?


----------



## NightKnight

On the qualities of a leader: "No meritorious act of a subordinate should escape his attention or be left to pass without its reward, even if the reward is only a word of approval. Conversely, he should not be blind to a single fault in any subordinate, though at the same time, he should be quick and unfailing to distinguish error from malice, thoughtlessness from incompetency, and well meant shortcomings from heedless or stupid blunder." - Augustus Buell


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"My problem lies in reconciling my gross habits with my net income."

-Michael Mancur


----------



## LVO

If you come to a fork in the road, take it.

Yogi Berra

I've never seen any of the naturals Yogi cranked out but with an attitude like that, he'd give Dayhiker and Q a run for their money!


----------



## Imperial

" in years to come, a child may forget what you taught them .

but will always remember how you made them feel . "- comment by steven krushen

.

.

another variation on it,

.

" they may forget what you said, but they will never forget how you

made them feel ." - carl w. buechner


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"better to be judged by twelve than carried by six..."


----------



## tnflipper52

Suppose you were an idiot, and suppose you were a member of Congress; but I repeat myself.
Mark Twain


----------



## Tex-Shooter

My favorite quote is in my signature below. -- Tex


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Give a man a fish, feed him for a day, teach a man to fish, feed him for a lifetime.
Not sure who came up with it.


----------



## e~shot

Tex-Shooter said:


> My favorite quote is in my signature below. -- Tex


I love that quote Tex " *Too soon old/too late smart"*


----------



## BrokenPins

A closed mouth gathers no foot....


----------



## tnflipper52

When a man opens a car door for his wife, it's either a new car or a new wife.
Prince Philip


----------



## treefork

A fool and his money are soon parted.

" My dad"


----------



## bigron

no one is ever totally useless, they can always serve as a bad example. my father


----------



## treefork

If you hang out with bums you'll be a bum

" My dad"


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"could you get that for me buddy? The police have daddy's prints on file..."
-Dad


----------



## treefork

Use your head for something besides a hat rack.

" My dad"


----------



## treefork

Stupid is, stupid does.

Forest Gumps mom


----------



## treefork

" Why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free? "

Grandma


----------



## treefork

Man who go to bed with itchy butt , wake up with smelly finger.

Confucius


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"knowledge is often mistaken for intelligence. This is akin to mistaking a glass of milk for a cow"


----------



## treefork

The more you know, the more you realize what you don't know.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

It is good to meet girl in park.
But better to park meat in girl.


----------



## treefork

Do unto others as you would have them do to you.

The Bible


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"An eye for an eye leaves the whole world blind"


----------



## Imperial

Tentacle Toast said:


> "An eye for an eye leaves the whole world blind"


u reminded me of one . . .

"an eye for an eye, and a tooth for a tooth - will leave us all blind and toothless" - howard stern


----------



## Imperial

" hey daughter, quit your crying and try again !" - my dad to me .( crying after i fell off my bike . i was learning to ride a bike . ) :rolling:


----------



## treefork

What doesn't kill you, makes you stronger.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"That is not dead which can eternal lie, & with strange aeons even death may die."

-Lovecraft


----------



## treefork

Six of one, a half dozen of another.


----------



## treefork

To error is human ,to forgive is divine.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

If your glass is half empty, would it not have had to have been full to begin with?

Me to my "glass half full" friend.


----------



## treefork

Optimism is going whale hunting in a row boat and bringing along tarter sauce .


----------



## tnflipper52

Gotta admire his courage but not his brains.


----------



## treefork

You're a product of your environment .

dad


----------



## treefork

"How to I describe vision to a man born without eyesight? How do I describe light and color to one who only knows darkness?" He does not see it but it does exist.


----------



## JetBlack

Its better to remain quiet and appear stupid than open mouth and remove all doubt


----------



## JetBlack

I love this one, hope I don't offend, some may laugh

Some of my finest hours have been spent on my back veranda, smoking hemp and observing as far as my eye can see.
T Jefferson


----------



## treefork

Insanity can be defined as doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

A house divided cannot stand.
George Washington.


----------



## JetBlack

treefork said:


> Insanity can be defined as doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.


Einstein right? He also said only two things are infinite ,the universe and human stupidity


----------



## treefork

Einstein also said it was easier to split the atom than change the minds of man.


----------



## Bruno529

A mind that is stretched by a new experience can never go back to its old dimensions.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

My Momma says life is like a box of chocolates, you never know what you're gonna get.
Forrest Gump


----------



## treefork

"Life is short."


----------



## tnflipper52

Luck ain't got nothing to do with it.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"Life's Tragedy is that we get old to soon and wise too late."

Benjamin Franklin


----------



## treefork

Do unto others as you would you would have others do unto you.

Bible


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"A subject for a great poet would be God's boredom after the seventh day of creation."

Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## FWV2

" Jeezeepeetes "

Dad


----------



## treefork

The only thing to fear is fear itself

JFK


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"Too often we, enjoy the comfort of opinion without the discomfort of thought..."

JFK


----------



## treefork

"Woman are like your shadow. Chase them and the run from you. Run from them and they chase you."

Wise man


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"Ah, women. They make the highs higher and the lows more frequent."


----------



## tnflipper52

O Lord, help me not to despise or oppose what I do not understand. ~William Penn


----------



## treefork

"Women. Can't live with them. Can't shoot them.

Jim Belushi


----------



## treefork

Practice makes perfect.


----------



## bigron

trespassers found here at night will still be lying here in the morning posted on my front gate


----------



## bigron

all men who trespass here will be shot survivors will be shot again posted on my uncles fence


----------



## lightgeoduck

“I want to die in my sleep like my grandfather... Not screaming and yelling like the passengers in his car.”  - Wil Shriner


----------



## BrokenPins

It is good to meet a girl in the park.
It is better to park the meat in a girl.

Ancient eastern proverb, I'm sure


----------



## tnflipper52

"It is not a lack of love, but a lack of friendship that makes unhappy marriages."
― Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"woman was God's second mistake."

Nietzsche


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

I'm a doughnut.
Kennedy.


----------



## Bruno529

Marriage is the number one cause of divorce. -----??


----------



## treefork

Marriage is a three ring ceremony . The engagement ring, The wedding ring. And then the suffering.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"A good marriage would be between a blind wife and a deaf husband."

-unknown


----------



## Imperial

I do not agree with what you have to say, but i'll defend to the death your right to say it. - VOLTAIRE

Better a thousandfold abuse of free speech than denial of free speech. - Charles Bradlaugh


----------



## treefork

Give me liberty or give me death.


----------



## tnflipper52

"Those who deny freedom to others deserve it not for themselves."
― Abraham Lincoln


----------



## treefork

Better to die fighting for freedom than be a prisoner all the days of your life

Bob Marley


----------



## tnflipper52

Those who live by the sword get shot by those who don't.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"In times of war, the truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies."

-Churchill


----------



## tnflipper52

The man who thinks he knows it all, is a pain in the neck to those of us who really do.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"Ten soldiers wisely led will beat a hundred without a head."


----------



## treefork

'' I could stick my head up a cows ass to get a better look at the steal but I'd rather takers the butchers word for it."

T Calllahan


----------



## tnflipper52

A woman always has the last word in any argument. Anything a man says after that is the beginning of a new argument


----------



## treefork

How do you write woman so well? I think of a man and I take away reasoning and accountability .

Jack Nicholson in " As good as it gets"


----------



## tnflipper52

Light travels faster than sound. This is why some people look bright until you hear them speak


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

The quote in my signature.

Recited by Denzel Washington in "The book of Eli"

D*mn good movie.

Dang blasted censor.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...surprisingly good movie there, Treefork! My girl dragged me to see it (we take turns picking *sigh*), & I think I ended up enjoying it more than she did (I think in part because of that very line spoke so eloquently to that Secretary)...with that said:

"there are only two people in life you should lie to..your girlfriend & the police."
Jack Nicholson

Dude's got tons of great ones...


----------



## tnflipper52

The probability of being watched is directly proportional to the stupidity of your act


----------



## JetBlack

The future ain't what it used to be
Yogi berra


----------



## treefork

" If you throw enough crap at the the wall, eventually some is going to stick"


----------



## bigron

i'm trying to see things from your point of view but i can't get my head that far up my #ss


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"youth is wasted on the young."


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

"It's easier to put a pair of slippers on than try to carpet the world"

Treefork to me on my anger issue.


----------



## tnflipper52

Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"As a rule, man's a fool. When it's hot, he wants it cool. When it's cool, he wants it hot...always wanting what is not. As a rule, man's a fool."

-my grandma


----------



## tnflipper52

Learn to listen. Opportunity sometimes knocks very softly


----------



## treefork

Don't cast pearls to swine.

Bible


----------



## flipgun

"Bubba! If F***ing Dumb was Good Looks, you would be Miss America."


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"None are more hopelessly enslaved than those who falsely believe they are free."

-Goethe


----------



## flipgun

You are in the most danger when you feel safe.

-Sense at Odd Moments


----------



## treefork

"Don't wear your heart on your sleeve"

Unknown

( Words to live by on the forum and in life)


----------



## tnflipper52

Love may be blind but marriage is an eye opener.


----------



## OcTToO

"Marriage turns a man with a future into a man with a past."

-unknown


----------



## tnflipper52

"I would challenge you to a battle of wits, but I see that you are unarmed."
- William Shakespear


----------



## treefork

Always pick and choose your battles wisely!


----------



## Hrawk

Bite my shiny metal butt.

- Bender


----------



## treefork

Never forget where you came from.


----------



## orcrender

Lazarus Long (Robert Heinlein) "Get a shot off fast. This upsets him long enough to let you make your second shot perfect."


----------



## treefork

Better to walk away and live to fight another day.


----------



## tnflipper52

Don't let the door knob hit ya where the dog shoulda bit ya.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"If you are for gun control, then you're not against guns, because the guns will be needed to disarm people. You'll need to go around, pass laws, and shoot people who resist, kick in doors, and throw people in jail, and so on; rip up families, just to take away guns. So it's not that you're anti-gun, because [...] you'll need the police's guns to take away other people's guns, so you're very pro-gun, you just believe that only the government (which is of course so reliable, honest, moral, virtuous, and forward-thinking) should be allowed to have guns. So there's no such thing as gun control, there's only centralizing gun ownership in the hands of a small political elite and their minions. Gun control is a misnomer."


----------



## Hrawk

Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former.

- Albert Einstein


----------



## treefork

It was easier to split the atom than change the minds of man.

Einstein


----------



## flipgun

"More often than not, you lock the Devil in with you.

Sense At Odd Moments


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"There are known knowns. These are things we know that we know. There are known unknowns. That is to say, there are things that we know we don't know. But there are also unknown unknowns. There are things we don't know we don't know."
-Donald Rumsfeld


----------



## flipgun

Demons are quite comfortable behind pulpits.

Sense At Odd Moments


----------



## tnflipper52

~ Marriage is the alliance of two people, one of whom never remembers birthdays and the other who never forgets them. ~ Ogden Nash


----------



## Hrawk

You got to know when to hold 'em, know when to fold 'em

- Kenny Rogers


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"believe nothing you hear, & half of what you see"


----------



## treefork

You little girly man. Hear me now and believe me later. We are here to pump you up!

Hans and Franz ( old Saturday Night Live skit)


----------



## 223fan

Better to die on your feet Free than to live on your knees as a slave --Geronemoe


----------



## treefork

Just because you haven't seen something doesn't mean its not there.

Epic ( the movie)


----------



## flipgun

Very often you will be damned surprised at what your subconscious wants.

Sense At Odd Moments


----------



## treefork

Courage is action in the face of fear.


----------



## primitive power slingshot

"waste not, want not!" my grandma, which is why till this day i can't throw anything away.


----------



## treefork

A penny saved is a penny earned.

Dad


----------



## Hrawk

The saddest aspect of life right now is that science gathers knowledge faster then society gathers wisdom.

- Isaac Asimov


----------



## treefork

Take out the head and the body will fall.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"By three methods we may learn wisdom: First, by reflection, which is noblest; Second, by imitation, which is easiest; and third by experience, which is the bitterest."
-Confucius


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Medicine: the only profession that spends all it's time attempting to make itself obsolete.

Someone knows who said this, please tell.


----------



## tnflipper52

Do what you can, with what you have, where you are. ~Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## treefork

If you don't treat your dog like a dog , he will treat you like one.

Dog trainer


----------



## flipgun

Beauty may only be skin deep, but Ugly is to the Bone!

Redd Foxx


----------



## treefork

She has inner beauty. Now if I could just turn her inside out. lol


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"I molested myself last night. I said no, but I know I wanted it."

-stall wall, one of UB's men's rooms


----------



## tnflipper52

The fishing was good; it was the catching that was bad. ~A.K. Best


----------



## flipgun

I don't know what that was. But it is bleeding now and that means we can kill it.

Sense At Odd Moments


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"Those who make peaceful revolution impossible make violent revolution inevitable."
-JFK


----------



## Hrawk

Shine on you crazy diamond

- Dave Gilmour


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"You can't even trust the air you breath, cuz' mother earth wants us all to leave"


----------



## Tentacle Toast

" We now live in a nation where doctors destroy health, lawyers destroy justice, universities destroy knowledge, governments destroy freedom, the press destroys information, religion destroys morals, and our banks destroy the economy. "

- Chris Hedges


----------



## Hrawk

He ain't heavy, he's my brother

- The Hollies


----------



## NoobShooter

"Whether you think you can, or you think you can't--you're right." 
Henry Ford-

This was on the office peg board when i was younger. Our supervisor loved to use it..


----------



## tnflipper52

While seeking revenge, dig two graves - one for yourself. ~Doug Horton


----------



## treefork

" Arguing and trying to reason with a crazy person will make you look crazy"

unknown


----------



## flipgun

When the deal is Something for Nothing; Nothing is what you get.

Sense At Odd Moments


----------



## treefork

Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.


----------



## flipgun

The way into a woman's heart is through her ear

S.A.O.M.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

If you run naked around a tree and 87 MPH it's possible to **** yourself

Read it somewhere.


----------



## treefork

Stupid is. Stupid does

Forest Gump's mother


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"I haven't been ****** like that since grade school."

-Marla, 'Fight Club'


----------



## treefork

What ever you do don't go bungee jumping in Mexico. They just don't have the regulations.

Jim Carrie in the Cable Guy


----------



## GoodShot

Can I be frank with you? Ok can I still be Garth? Wayne's world


----------



## e~shot

"Any Fool Can Make Something More Complex. But It Takes Real Genius To Make Something Simple Again."


----------



## treefork

"Any intelligent fool can make things bigger, more complex, and more violent. It takes a touch of genius -- and a lot of courage -- to move in the opposite direction."

Einstein


----------



## e~shot

"No trade is complete without a slingshot!" - Dan Ford


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

I would maintain that thanks are the highest form of thought, and that gratitude is happiness doubled by wonder. - GK Chesterton


----------



## flipgun

There is no greater curse than the gratitude of Kings.

S.A.O.M


----------



## tnflipper52

"Follow your heart but take your brain with you."

― Alfred Adler


----------



## ruthiexxxx

"
"'life is not always measured by the number of breaths we take, but by the moments that take our breath away'"

or ""Whack it til the wheels fall off"


----------



## pwellbball

Consistent luck is skill.


----------



## Lug

"A man of talent can make use of any technique." (Eric Hoffer)


----------



## f00by

"Einstein: stop telling god what to do!" Niels Bohr


----------



## treefork

View attachment 46175


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"never try to understand women; women understand women, & they hate each other."


----------



## treefork

View attachment 46290


----------



## tnflipper52

*Courage is resistance to fear, mastery of fear, not absence of fear.*

*Mark Twain*


----------



## Metropolicity

Jack of all trades, master of none. Oft better than a master of one. 

-unknown.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"Dope will get you through times with no money better than money will get you through times with no dope."
-R. Crumb (?)


----------



## BrotherDave

"Use it up, wear it out, make it do, or do without."

- depression era motto


----------



## tnflipper52

If a street performer makes you stop walking, you owe him a buck.


----------



## treefork

"Yep, nothing beats living in a 3d world country where poverty drives lots of young women into prostitution, and some poor families sell their daughters. A fellow with a modest 1st world pension can pretty much have his pick of the litter. I recommend buying a 12-13 year old, shouldn't cost much more than about AU$2,000.00. You could train her the way you want and by the time she starts to age out, you'll be too old to care. I see good times ahead."

Author-- Henry in Panama


----------



## Tentacle Toast

(****clapping intensifies****)


----------



## projector101

A fox has many tricks, but a hedgehog has the best one.-Unknown Spartan on the Phalanx


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Get your facts first, then you can distort them as you please. - Mark Twain


----------



## treefork

"It is wrong and immoral to seek to escape the consequences of one's acts." 
― Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Henry the Hermit

If you hold a cat by the tail you learn things you cannot learn any other way. - Mark Twain


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day. Teach him to fish and he will sit in a bass boat drinking beer all day. - Billy Bob Jones


----------



## Henry the Hermit

"Woooooooooooww, this is some far out choom. - Alex de Tokeville, Punahou School, Class of 1979


----------



## studer1972

"Living well is the best revenge."

"To be GOVERNED is to be watched, inspected, spied upon, directed, law-driven, numbered, regulated, enrolled, indoctrinated, preached at, controlled, checked, estimated, valued, censured, commanded, by creatures who have neither the right nor the wisdom nor the virtue to do so. To be GOVERNED is to be at every operation, at every transaction noted, registered, counted, taxed, stamped, measured, numbered, assessed, licensed, authorized, admonished, prevented, forbidden, reformed, corrected, punished. It is, under pretext of public utility, and in the name of the general interest, to be place[d] under contribution, drilled, fleeced, exploited, monopolized, extorted from, squeezed, hoaxed, robbed; then, at the slightest resistance, the first word of complaint, to be repressed, fined, vilified, harassed, hunted down, abused, clubbed, disarmed, bound, choked, imprisoned, judged, condemned, shot, deported, sacrificed, sold, betrayed; and to crown all, mocked, ridiculed, derided, outraged, dishonored. That is government; that is its justice; that is its morality."
-Pierre-Joseph Proudhon, General Idea of the Revolution in the Nineteenth Century, translated by John Beverly Robinson (London: Freedom Press, 1923), pp. 293-294.)

"With a good woman, if you wish to enjoy 
Her words and her good will, 
Pledge her fairly and be faithful to it:
Enjoy the good you are given,

Be not over wary, but wary enough, 
First, of the foaming ale, 
Second, of a woman wed to another, 
Third, of the tricks of thieves."
-Havamal 130-131 (W H Auden translation)

"A SERMON ON ETHICS AND LOVE
One day Mal-2 asked the messenger spirit Saint Gulik to approach the
Goddess and request Her presence for some desperate advice. Shortly
afterwards the radio came on by itself, and an ethereal female Voice said
YES?
"O! Eris! Blessed Mother of Man! Queen of Chaos! Daughter of
Discord! Concubine of Confusion! O! Exquisite Lady, I beseech You to lift
a heavy burden from my heart!"
WHAT BOTHERS YOU, MAL? YOU DON'T SOUND WELL.
"I am filled with fear and tormented with terrible visions of pain.
Everywhere people are hurting one another, the planet is rampant with
injustices, whole societies plunder groups of their own people, mothers
imprison sons, children perish while brothers war. O, woe."
WHAT IS THE MATTER WITH THAT, IF IT IS WHAT YOU WANT
TO DO?
"But nobody wants it! Everybody hates it!"
OH. WELL, THEN STOP.
At which moment She turned Herself into an aspirin commercial and
left the Polyfather stranded alone with his species."
-Principia Discordia, p.00038

" If we affirm one moment, we thus affirm not only ourselves but all existence. For nothing is self-sufficient, neither in us ourselves nor in things; and if our soul has trembled with happiness and sounded like a harp string just once, all eternity was needed to produce this one event - and in this single moment of affirmation all eternity was called good, redeemed, justified, and affirmed."
-Nietzsche, Friedrich, The Will to Power. (Walter Kaufmann and R.J. Hollingdale translators) New York: Random House, 1967. (pages 532-533)

"Don't be told what you want, 
Don't be told what you need"
-"God Save The Queen", Sex Pistols

"Fast is fine, but accuracy is everything."
-Wyatt Earp (attributed)


----------



## studer1972

good thread, sorry I overlooked it so long. ran out of likes to give


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

"Pain is weakness leaving the body"


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Be thankful you don't get all the government you pay for. - Will Rogers


----------



## JonM

A man only learns in two ways, one by reading, and the other by association with smarter people. Will Rogers


----------



## studer1972

Henry in Panama said:


> Be thankful you don't get all the government you pay for. - Will Rogers


 :yeahthat:


----------



## treefork

Those who can shoot. Those who can't sit behind the keyboard telling every body else how to.

Unknown


----------



## JonM

Give a man a fire & he'll be warm for a day. Set a man on fire & he'll be warm for the rest of his life.


----------

